
Ask HN: - clearlythroway
nothing to see
======
CalChris
As others have said, no insult is intended. Have you worked for startups
before? There is risk involved, especially earlier. Some of that is born by
the VCs but some of it by the founders and employees. If you want a paycheck
commensurate with your experience and talent, if you have responsibilities on
the home front, then you should work with an established corporation. An early
stage startup may not be for you. That by itself doesn't make their offer
insulting. I worked for an early stage and got a 7 figure payout. My offer was
less than yours.

If you want to value this correctly, you should evaluate what you think the
company's chances are and what your stock option is. The second is harder.
You'll have to ask how many outstanding shares there are to figure out what
your equity percentage is. Then you have to do some research to find out
what's reasonable.

None of this is insulting.

------
Alex3917
It depends on how much equity you're getting. If you're getting 1% and it
looks like it's going to be the next Google then that's a great deal. If
you're getting 0.1% for something that will probably only be moderately
successful at best then it's a terrible deal.

~~~
clearlythroway
d

~~~
Alex3917
If you're getting 1% it may or may not be a good deal, but it's not
insultingly low. You can always ask for a higher salary with less equity, but
they may or may not have the cashflow to support that.

------
rubyfan
I doubt anyone trying to hire you is insulting on purpose.

Take it for what it's worth, if the fundamentals don't work then walk.

FWIW On the East Coast we see engineering roles from 70-130 DOE base in second
rate cities. At 6 years you're probably right in the middle of that.

